# LONDON | College Road | 149m | 49 fl | 106m | 34 fl | U/C



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

geogregor said:


> This tower is being build in modular technology.
> 
> They will finish the two cores first and install tower cranes on them. Then they will start shipping modules in and stacking them up, pretty much like containers. The neighboring dark towers were built in the same technology, by the same company:
> 
> ...


Cool system. This should go very quick then.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Eric Offereins said:


> Cool system. This should go very quick then.


Yes, it is quite fast and effective. They build initial one or two floors in traditional way (like below in Lewisham):

DSC09078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And then they will just keep stacking the modules using top of the core cranes:

DSC09057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The problem with this method is that you can't really achieve large open spaces, like large living rooms. Look at the College Road plans:

Croydon College Road floor plan by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lots of small rooms based on the standard size of the individual modules. But it is worth remembering that it will be rental units, those are not flats for sale.


Using off site manufacturing is becoming more and more common even when frame of the building is traditional. In many cases bathrooms arrive as already fitted pods.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Level 47 finished, slipform at level 48:

P1060197 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060189 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211007_155554 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211007_155710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211007_155831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211007_160324 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

First few floors (communal areas, some utilities etc.) are being built using traditional methods, modules will be stacked higher:


20211007_160350 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

It must be reaching the full height:

P1060300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And it looks like the lower core has topped out, slipform removed:

P1060301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

https://twitter.com/archoptical


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Taller core reached the maximum height, they are dismantling the slipform:

P1060616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep. Definitely topped up, better visible in the evening light:

P1060625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1060645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Fellow London photographer took these shots from Lewisham:

Distant Croydon, viewed from Lewisham by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


On this one he got my block of flats (where I normally take my shots from) in the middle of the shot 

Distant Croydon, viewed from Lewisham by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Crane is being assembled on top of the taller core. It will be used to lift the modules. The current crane will probably be dissembled before that starts:

https://twitter.com/archoptical


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

And now the new tower crane is disassembling his older brother:  


P1070776 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_150605 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211111_150632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Still only one crane on:

P1080228 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080251 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080254 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

First modules arriving:

https://twitter.com/archoptical


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Had a walk around yesterday:

P1090788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Definitely getting ready for the second crane:

P1090792 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090804 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Quite a few modules already installed:

P1090810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090860 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1090863 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Installing cranes is not a job for the fainthearted 

P1090868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1100569 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Modules on the way up:

P1100573 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220227_101728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1100579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1130280 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

"Flying boxes"

P1130561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130569 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130575 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130594 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130602 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

They are installing the second crane on the lower core:
Fresh shots from a few minutes ago:

P1170129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170157 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 1:*

High Rise by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

More sunny shot:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

A few shots from a week ago, I'm back in London so could upload photos from my camera:

1180795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180813 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180814 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180816 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And one from today:

P1190322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Modules reached floor 33:

P1200463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The lower bit is also finally rising:

P1200466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

geogregor said:


> Modules reached floor 33:
> 
> P1200463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> ...


great！


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1230546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230544 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230468 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1240984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20220723_171943 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250683 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1270722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270745 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270749 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270759 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1280654 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280812 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280816 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280836 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220824_192558 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280842 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1330753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330747 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1340919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340925 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340926 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340962 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340972 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221022_161941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221022_163010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Incredible video shows stunning views from Croydon's new tallest skyscraper


It is now Europe’s tallest modular building




www.mylondon.news







> The final piece of Croydon’s tallest building has been slotted into place. At 158 metres tall, the 50-storey building is almost as tall as the BT Tower and will be the 32nd tallest building in the capital. It is 20 metres taller than the Ten Degrees towers which it stands next to.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

On a sunny day:

P1380517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390846 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390852 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390857 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390859 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390876 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

https://twitter.com/tideconstruct


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1400053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400026 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

